# Phanteks Enthoo Primo build



## timbo2410 (Nov 21, 2010)

I've started building and all is going pretty much straight forward. I have two issues though:
1. What cables do I need to attach the front fan LED's to? They are a two pin variety and I have nothing at all to fit. Any idea what they are called so I can head off and buy them?
2. The Primo comes with a 3 pin PWM fan header. Now according to the online manual I cannot plug in a fan splitter on this plug. However, from the factory there is a fan splitter cable already on it ?? So is the wiring wrong or is the manual wrong in the labeling of the fan header numbers ??? I've trolled the net and have had a couple of people say that the "white" header plug is number one ... if it is then the manual is wrong ... any clues or hints people


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

1. The built in LEDs for the fans should be powered by the FAN header on the motherboard. There should only be one cable coming off the fans.

2. What's the issue? Did you run out of fan headers on your motherboard?


----------



## timbo2410 (Nov 21, 2010)

nope ... there are two cables from the fan. one is pwm to the the pwm header and thats plugged in and fine. the second cable is the led cable that goes to the psu (i assume) and this is the cable that i cant find a fitting for. its a weird two pin plug ... i'ts nothing like a three or four pin plug on a fan ...it's smaller, square and only has two pins???


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

goes to the LED control board. Should be behind the front panel, just behind the LED on/off button.


----------



## timbo2410 (Nov 21, 2010)

thats already wired up from the factory ... i need to plug this in to a power supply but its the plug i cannot seem to buy .. there must be a cable that converts this plug into a molex ...


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I believe that LED is actually the HDD LED even though it's part of the front fan assembly. It goes to the mobo header where you attach the on/off switch, reset switch, speaker, power LED and hdd LED... Two of those pins should be labelled hdd led. Refer to the manual.


----------



## timbo2410 (Nov 21, 2010)

nope .. the power led, hdd led and reset are all seperate and are single pins that i have already connected to the mobo. the cables in question are labelled as fan 1 and fan 2 led. they are connected to the front fan led's only.


----------



## timbo2410 (Nov 21, 2010)

this is a picture off the net. the plug is the one on the left


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

timbo2410 said:


> nope .. the power led, hdd led and reset are all seperate and are single pins that i have already connected to the mobo. the cables in question are labelled as fan 1 and fan 2 led. they are connected to the front fan led's only.


A photo of those connectors would be great.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Something like this? http://m.ebay.com/itm/121747045272


----------



## timbo2410 (Nov 21, 2010)

yep with a four pin molex on one end but i need the reverse of the other ... why the heck they decided to put an odd connection in there i'll never know ... everything else is easy ...


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

timbo2410 said:


> yep with a four pin molex on one end but i need the reverse of the other ... why the heck they decided to put an odd connection in there i'll never know ... everything else is easy ...


Beats me, plus there are lots of molex to 3-pin connectors and not one for 2-pin, especially female.

Seems like you are going to have to mod stuff a little. You could get rid of that odd 2 pin male connector and replace it with a 3-pin female connector. There are snap-on, solder-less modules often used with LED strips.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

Warning!
I don't think that 2-pin connector is for power. It is for the led switch and connecting it to a power source is a bad idea! You'll short things to pc heaven. The LED switch is part of the I/O panel (among headphone jack and reset switch)


----------



## timbo2410 (Nov 21, 2010)

these fan led leads are with the led strip that goes around the outside of the case. the led strip is a normal molex ... the IO panel power supplies are routed a different way and are clearly marked and go to the mobo ... these fan led's are marked "fan led" so i assumed they godirectly to the psu. it's only the fact that i cant find what this cable connection is called to buy some ..


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

gcavan said:


> goes to the LED control board. Should be behind the front panel, just behind the LED on/off button.





timbo2410 said:


> thats already wired up from the factory ... i need to plug this in to a power supply but its the plug i cannot seem to buy .. there must be a cable that converts this plug into a molex ...


Gcavan is right. That LED control board has headers for the fan LEDs. Refer to the case's manual on pg 11.


----------



## timbo2410 (Nov 21, 2010)

the diagram shows the strip led power and above that is the two leads that i am talking about. they are marked "power led" .. so i assume they go direct to psu ...


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

timbo2410 said:


> the diagram shows the strip led power and above that is the two leads that i am talking about. they are marked "power led" .. so i assume they go direct to psu ...


So, the issue is not finding where to plug in the 2-pin fan LED cable anymore?

According to the manual, the power LED slot (image attached) you are referring to is occupied, together with slots 1 and 2 where the two front fans LED cables are plugged in. I believe you connected the power LED to the motherboard fpanel header instead. With this case, you can either connect the power LED to the motherboard header or to the LED switch/control board.


----------



## timbo2410 (Nov 21, 2010)

hmmm ... if thats the case then when i do start up the fan leds will work. if not then the fan led power must need a seperate power supply. so what is the 12 volt power supply for then


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

timbo2410 said:


> hmmm ... if thats the case then when i do start up the fan leds will work. if not then the fan led power must need a seperate power supply. so what is the 12 volt power supply for then


A separate power supply is not needed. All fan LEDs get their power from the motherboard through their 3-pin connectors, whether they are connected to the switch board or not, unless otherwise. Some people have their fan LEDs working just fine despite the fan LED cable not being attached anywhere. So, the LED strip and power LED (if attached here) draw their power from the PSU through the switch board. If the input slot is not a molex connector then the required adapter must have been included with the case. Could you post a photo of that input slot?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

timbo2410 said:


> hmmm ... if thats the case then when i do start up the fan leds will work.


Yes, the fan leds will work. As far as I know, those Phanteks led fans are not meant for use only with Phanteks cases, but with other cases as well, which may not necessarily have a similar led switch/control board.


----------



## timbo2410 (Nov 21, 2010)

so i dont need to bother connecting anything else up other than the fan 3 pin plug to the pwm hub and thats it. i also dont need the 12 volt power supply to the io panel either? 
the other io connections are already done ie. power on, reset, hdd led, usb etc ...


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

timbo2410 said:


> so i dont need to bother connecting anything else up other than the fan 3 pin plug to the pwm hub and thats it.


Yes



> i also dont need the 12 volt power supply to the io panel either?


If you mean the LED ON/OFF Switch board, then yes. If you have an LED strip connected to it then you need the 12v supply.



> the other io connections are already done ie. power on, reset, hdd led, usb etc ...


Sounds good. I believe you bench tested the build before putting everything into the case, right?


----------



## timbo2410 (Nov 21, 2010)

ummm no havent bench tested anything ?


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

timbo2410 said:


> ummm no havent bench tested anything ?


It's a wise thing to do before you assemble everything into the case.


----------

